# Destination filter



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

What gives with this

So far seems useless

Does it literally have to be the exact route you take to wherever you're going?

I used this at the end of my night and while going to more preferred work areas for the past 2 weeks and have gotten nothing 

I mean I'd be happy just getting rides going south, north, etc.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but since nobody aswered, I read any pick up or drop off more than 5 minutes off you route is ignored.


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> I know this is an old post, but since nobody aswered, I read any pick up or drop off more than 5 minutes off you route is ignored.


I've tried this Destination filter 3 or 4 times and never had a ping. Last night I ended up in Hollywood and and was determined to try and get a Lyft PAX going to LAX, even if I had to wait(I live in the South Bay so LAX seemed like the best option).

It's 8pm on a Sunday night......surely there is someone in Hollywood/Beverly hills going to the airport? Kept it on for a full hour before I gave up and decided to deadmile it home. It has never worked for me and I always use LAX as final destination. Has anyone ever had any luck with this thing??


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah I turn it on on the way into the city and on the way home. Had maybe 2 pings in the 2 months I have been driving Lyft.


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

From my experience, you will get a ping within the 5-10 mins radius and from the pax who only uses LyftLine going toward your preset direction. So, the best bet would be in a downtown or high demand area at peak time like rush hours or after an event.

sUBERu2u, you will have better luck by picking up pax from OAK to SF. =p


----------

